# internet crash while setting up forwarding port



## minecraft (Apr 24, 2011)

First off, thanks for reading this.  
Secondly, this  is my first post (yayy) 

Anyways, here is the story,

I am setting up a server to host 3 people to play minecraft, and my internet was perfect. I went to my 192.168.1.1 on firefox to set-up forwarding ports (watching a utube video thats showing me this) and i get to my netlink (or whatever company, i dont remember) page.  It says something along the lines of "update software for your modem" on the company page, so im like sure. Its taking a while and i eventually back out of it to the homepage, and my internet is lost.  What do i do?:/ 

Im savy on computers, when its on the computer(scripting/server setup, etc), im at a loss when it comes to modems/harddrives/etc..

I unplugged modem and waited 10 seconds and plugged back in.  I did that several times. Eventually i unplugged and waited 4 mins (read on another forum it makes a difference?). What shud i do? Thank you all

Sorry for any trouble


----------



## Nanobyte (Apr 24, 2011)

Sadly, another example of someone updating for the sake of it.  A working system now defunct.  I've lost count in recent weeks of failed upgrades.  There is always a risk when upgrading - BIOS and firmware are the highest risk.  Drivers less so if the install can be reversed.  Find out the benefits before upgrading.

Anyway, are you back online or not?  If not then you need to do a hard reset.  Somewhere on the router will be a reset switch that you press for a few seconds.  That will restore factory settings.  You then have to go in and reconfigure your network.  Username and password will be default - see manual.  Post back if you need help reconfiguring - post your router make and model with that.  I think it's Netgear that has the update message when you access the router.


----------



## minecraft (Apr 24, 2011)

Sadly, i wasnt thinking too much when i did that.  What u said makes perfect senae.  

Unfortunately,  i was dreading you would say a hard reset.  We have a complicated system at my house (expensive $$$) and it looks like a rat nest from hell.  But i can find my netgear box (with like 4 internet cables) and my modem (with a yellow one and a TV cable o it) . I almost feel it wouldnt be a good idea to hard reset with everything going on in it. (More info later, its Easter )


Anywho, could you explain a hard reset steps? 

Modem:  SB5120 motorola

Netgear box: wnr3500 rangemax?


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 24, 2011)

If you were in the middle of upgrading firmeware for the modem or router and you stopped it, then basically that piece of equipment is dead.  A hard reset won't do anything to make it work. You will need to get a new unit.


----------



## Nanobyte (Apr 24, 2011)

For the effort of pressing a button, it's worth trying the hard reset.  You don't know where the update hung up.

The factory settings restore button is on the back.  You have to reconfigure whatever you do.  If you buy a new router.....  If you were setting up port forwarding you can't be that unknowledgeable.  If you don't have the User Manual for the Netgear you can find one online.

I don't know why Netgear put that update at the start.  In the manual there are dire warnings about not stopping an update.  Those warnings are not in the router dialogs; it looks more like a Windows update.


----------

